# Is a waterford snaffle dressage legal?



## Frumpoon (16 October 2011)

As title really?

These are confusing me as I believe that the more joints bit has the kinder the action - hence I've always used french links wherever possible.

Following that logic a waterford should be the next step of kindness up from that - but it looks quite savage...


----------



## Tnavas (16 October 2011)

Absolutely not legal at all.

Visit BD website and you will find pics of the bits that are legal


----------



## Ashgrove (16 October 2011)

^^That


----------



## OneInAMillion (16 October 2011)

Definitely not legal, annoyingly so because it is the bit D always schooled the best in!


----------



## Kat (16 October 2011)

Not dressage legal, and most people would agree not kinder than a French link either.


----------



## Lolo (16 October 2011)

Not legal and I've always found it a fairly severe bit... We've only used it on horses who get very strong! Pony who went well in it liked her loose ring snaffle with a lozenge in it though?


----------



## tinap (16 October 2011)

Agree with lolo, ours who's usually in a waterford goes dressaging in loose ring with lozenge too xx


----------



## Izzwizz (16 October 2011)

Its a shame that they arent Dressage legal, my horse goes so well in his.  He used to grab hold of the bit in his teeth, (loose ring snaffle with a lozenge) so my Trainer suggested we try him in the Waterford.  We have never looked back, any bit is severe in the wrong hands in my opinion !


----------



## Frumpoon (17 October 2011)

Can you explain how the mechanism of action makes it so severe?


----------



## Izzwizz (17 October 2011)

Frumpoon said:



			Can you explain how the mechanism of action makes it so severe?
		
Click to expand...

Would be interested to know peoples thoughts/answers on that one.


----------



## touchstone (17 October 2011)

I've always understood that the bumps cause pressure points, which is why horses don't lean on them, and some sideways rein use can cause discomfort.


----------



## Mollymillymoo (17 October 2011)

I just perchased a NS Waterford Fulmer bit for my cob... We used to hack out, SJ out and XC in a dutch gag french link on 2nd hole. He was a good boy and behaved in that for 6 years, but the last couple of months he seemed to tank through it. We were galloping on a hack and when I tried to pull up realised he wouldn't! Found that disconcerting so decided to try something different, he also is bucker when the mood takes him and the gag would encourage him put his head down. We have tried the waterford for the last two weeks, on hacks, at xc and jumping at home and he was an angel, still strong but I could stop him, and he was far far softer in it. 

I was told that the joints of the bit prevent the horse taking hold of the bit as it flexes, also was told it's good for horses with fleshy mouths as it can lay over the tongue and move. It does not feel like a harsh bit to ride in and Coco seems to get on with it so for non dressage/schooling we will be sticking with this


----------



## Frumpoon (17 October 2011)

Yes, I don't like the idea of causing pain at all!

Just from looking at it and a bit of basic anatomy knowledge I would have thought that it wobbles around too much for the cause to catch in his moth and so that is why they can't take a hold of it.

I'm happy to be proved wrong though?


----------



## Kat (17 October 2011)

The thing with a waterford is that they can rub quite badly especially if the rider "saws" at all as the bobbles run accross the mouth. Obviously a nice quiet contact means this doesn't happen. 

They other reason they can be considered quite harsh is that they "wrap round" the lower jaw and cause pressure right accross the tongue and bars. 

Further they are considered as a bit that "solves" an evasion if your horse accepts the bit nicely without pulling, leaning, or taking hold then you shouldn't need a waterford. 

The sustainable dressage website gives a good explaination of the action of different bits, worth a read.


----------



## Frumpoon (17 October 2011)

Yes quite right, sorry I have been recommended to move onto something like a waterford for my other horse for jumping. Currently jumps in a french link pelham but can get strong and fast when excited.

He's a really good lad, not a bad bone in his body but he's 17.2 and goes like a bomb in a 1m30 jumpoff!!! He can get the bit his mouth and drop his head and then I'm just a passenger!!

His old owner who was a professional showjumper sometimes used a double bridle at shows.

On the flat though a loose ring snaffle and martingale is fine enough.


----------



## Tam82 (19 February 2020)

Hi, i know imthis is an old post, but im only looking to do some low level dressage maybe up to novice at local events, can i use a waterford at this level or is it legal for every competition no mater what level?


----------



## conniegirl (22 February 2020)

Tam82 said:



			Hi, i know imthis is an old post, but im only looking to do some low level dressage maybe up to novice at local events, can i use a waterford at this level or is it legal for every competition no mater what level?
		
Click to expand...

Not legal at any level


----------

